# First extraction!



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

One of my coworkers asked me if I could get some bees that were in a tree that had fallen in there back yard. The hive had been there for years. Not having done an extraction before I prepared for the worst, 80K of very hostile bees. In fact what I found was a huge hive that had died about 3 or 4 years ago. A recent swarm smelled the old hive and moved in no more than three weeks prior to me extracting them. This hive was only around 2K worth of bees, and 2 frames worth of brood and eggs. I don't know if I got the queen, the hive was acting like she was in there, but I never saw her. Time will tell. I enjoy everyones pictures so I thought I contribute as well.


http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa190/Drew454/


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wonderful pictures, and offering your son a lifetime of memories is invaluable...


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Not every day you take a stihl chain saw with you to do bee work!! I like the photo's.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I take my stihl all the time...makes getting into walls easy......I havent ever seen anybody use one to do that exactly, but it's not everyday you get to work off a tree on the ground.


----------

